
Windows Terminal v1.2 available for preview(a lot of new features) - narengowda16
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/windows-terminal-preview-1-2-release/
======
narengowda16
Microsoft has added plethora of interesting new features to Windows Terminal
1.2, available for preview.

